# Another CT Project from the pile....



## REC (Jul 8, 2020)

This one is the 20" CT2 Frame that started out as a scam and ended up coming to me after being picked up by "The Enforcer", Chris Jones (oldfart36) and then shipped on to me from there. It took me at least two hours to get the front fender off the frame using a couple of methods.... cutters (ships), and a saw! Once it was off, I tried (failed) to fix the fork ends as they were a little damaged and spread, so I started the search for another fork to use for the bike. It took me a month or so, but I ended up with another prewar CT for parts that ended up donating a fork, wheelset (dropcenters), a stem and bars, and some other little pieces as well. In the last week, I have finally gotten the fork off, the stem and bars separated from it, and than as of last night, mounted to the CT2 frame. I am VERY happy that Chris stepped in on this and I ended up with it, and that I am now starting to get a few things done and moving on it. (like the Bob project, it too is moving along at the pace of a finely tuned racing snail) I still have not repaired the upper tube split, but did work on it with the hammer to get it back into a somewhat round shape, and as soon as I can get to the welding supply store for some full tanks, I'll be able to do the finish work on the tube and get this closer to ready to get some paintwork done on it. There is a good chance of the other 20" CT1 (the Morganton Curb Market CT) will benefit from some of the parts from this project as well.
There are a couple of photos attached of the result of last nights fun in the shop below.

REC


----------

